# Pencil boxs



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

Sliding lid boxes from woodsmith magazine. I started the boxs before starting this thread. I cut 1/4" stock to size and cut finger joints on the Leigh box joint fixture.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

The sides are red oak. The bottom is aromatic cedar.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

My son sanding the inside before assembly.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

I mask the insides to prevent glue going everywhere.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

I like to clamp my box joints. They wood probably be ok just pressing them together.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

Three boxes glued up three more to glue up then start with sliding lids


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice boxes


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Tim G said:


> I like to clamp my box joints. They wood probably be ok just pressing them together.
> 
> View attachment 44542


 
Those are great boxes. 

BTW, I have clamp envy:yes:


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice. I like your method of taping for glue clean up=smart. What will the lids be made from?


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

apprentice said:


> Nice. I like your method of taping for glue clean up=smart. What will the lids be made from?


The lids will be red oak as well as the sides. Eventually I'd like to build some with 1/4 sawn white oak sides and walnut lids. The red oak is what I had in the garage when I started. The boxes are for my kids to give to teachers at the end of the school year. So no time to go to get more lumber. Also the aromatic cedar I think is just a neat addition to the box. It serves no real purpose other than the wonderful smell. Thanks.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

i think its great that youre doing it with your son. but why is he wearing eye protection but not a respirator while using a sander ?


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nicely done.


----------



## fiirmoth (Dec 26, 2011)

Would you mind showing us the bottom of one of your boxes? I am curious as to how the bottom is attached


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

fiirmoth said:


> Would you mind showing us the bottom of one of your boxes? I am curious as to how the bottom is attached


I will try my best









First I cut grooves in the bottom edge. 1/8" wide 1/8" deep. 









Then I cut 1/8" by 1/8" rabbits along the ends and edges of the bottom









The bottom fits in the groove. 









The bottom and sides assembled. 
There is also a groove on the top edge to accept the sliding top. Th e one end is cut short to slide the top in. The grooves do create small holes in the fingers but there easy to plug and sand flush


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

I've got 6 top blanks and 6 boxes assembled. 



















I cut 1/8" x 1/8" rabbit on one end and both edges. This took a while to fit it just so. 









]

It came out pretty good. It is a little loose then tightens up right at the end. 

Now I'll cut them to exact length. Then add a small finger pull. I'll have some pictures of that soon.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

Not sure why but this pic didn't show. It shows the rabbited top


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

I made a jig to cut the finger pulls. 









It is a 2x4 cut to 14 degrees then screwed to a base. It took some patience to dial tis in but the simple results are sweet. I added a few pics of the jig because I think it's hard to see



















Just a few finishing touches, some sanding, stain , and a clearcoat.


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

That looks amazing. Great work!


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

Made some progress today. I started by plugging the holes created by the grooves. It looks and seems kinda funky but it's pretty much invisible when it's sanded flush. The plugs are made from finger joint test pieces. I had plenty of those. 









After sanding plugs and fingers flush. And cutting the edges and end flush with the top and bottom. Then doing a final sanding I masked bottom, it's cedar, inside and out. It won't get any Finnish. 



















Masking complete, I stained with minwax natural. I plan to use a water borne clear coat. It won't highlight the grain like oil base so I stain it. I'll have to wait 48 hours for the oil stain to dry. 

This is how they look so far. I'll spray finish early next week. Probably tues.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Your box joint fingers are very clean...What method did you use to cut them?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

These are looking great. I love the little finger pulls and I'm especially a fan of the box joints. Well done. They're awesome.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

burkhome said:


> Your box joint fingers are very clean...What method did you use to cut them?


I'm fortunate to have a leigh d4r dove tail machine. Then I bought a finger joint template for it. I had to save cash a year to purchase each of these but it is worth every penny.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Really like how you used the drill press and forstner to make those finger pulls!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nicely done. Anyone with a pencil will be proud to own one of them.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

O K. All done. They have 3 coats of satin Pre Cat urethane. The masking tape removed from the cedar. A little paraffin on the sliding lid to make for smooth action. 
They turned out pretty well. I enjoyed this project. And I especially enjoyed posting progress on this forum. It's nice to get such positive feedback from people that relate to what I do. Thank you all. I'll be posting my next project soon.


----------

